# Argentine Navy 1930-80.



## CharlesBronson (Jul 22, 2008)

Gallery of the Aircraft in use in that period.

IA-22 DL.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 22, 2008)

*Glenn Martin 139 bomber.*






Type: Bomber an recce aircraft.

Wingspan: 23,5 m

Lenght: 15 m

Engines: 2 x Wright Cyclone 9 cil radial, 750 hp.

Crew: 3, pilot, bomber and radioman.

Speed: 335 km/h

Armament: 3 madsen 7,65mm MG plus 1100 kg bombs.



















24 examples were bought in october 1937


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 22, 2008)

Those aircraft formed 2 "escuadrillas" ( little squadrons). The Martin Bomber was used until 1947.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 22, 2008)

*Supermarine Walrus:*






Type: recce and rescue catapultable flying boat:

Wingspan: 15 m Lenght: 14 m, Weight 3678 kg.

Engine: 1 x Bristol pegasus 9 cil radial 700 or 775 hp.

Speed: 222/230 km/h

Armament: 2 x ,303 vickers K plus 2 x 45 kg bombs or deep charges

Crew: 4








3 Walrus adquired in 1939 plus 7 more in 1945.







Onboard a heavy cruiser, 1941. 




[


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2008)

8)...


----------



## timshatz (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty cool.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 23, 2008)

Danke.

The same aircraft in the antartic.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 23, 2008)

*Curtiss Condor.*

Type: transport biplane.

Wingspan: 24,5 m, Lenght 15 m Weight loaded 19,000 kg.

Engine: 2 x Wright Cyclone 975 hp.

Speed: 235 km/h

Very rare but useful aircraft, the navy was delighted by the short take off and heavy payload , 4 were bought in 1938. The last biplanes of this type made by curtiss went to Argentina.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 26, 2008)

*Consolidated P2Y-3A* 

Type: Long range patrol and antisubmarine flying boat.

Wingspan 32 m. Lenght: 19.8 m height: 4,5 m Weight normal 11300 kg.

Engine: 2 x 14 cilinders radials Wright Cyclone R-1820 1520 hp.

Speed: 235 km. Endurance: 10 hours at 200 km/h.

Armament: 2 Madsen 7,65mm MG plus one Madsen 11,35 mm MG. 1200 kg bombs or deep charges.

6 aircraft bought in 1936 armed in the Navy facilities in La Plata.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool stuff Charles!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup, very unknown aircraft that Consolidated.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool pics. I sure would hate to be in any of those planes and see a Bf-109 on my six.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 27, 2008)

You bet, but probably the Consolidated would take a lot punishment before go down  

*Lochkeed Electra:*

Type: 14 passenger transport.

Engine 2 x Pratt Withney Wasp 550 hp.

Speed: 350 km/h Range: 1050 km.






Single aircraft bought in 1937 use as VIP and liason.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 27, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> *Glenn Martin 139 bomber.*
> 
> Type: Bomber an recce aircraft.



_The only known B-10 to still be intact is at the National Museum of the United States Air Force at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base near Dayton, Ohio. The aircraft on display is painted as a B-10 used in the 1934 Alaskan Flight. *It was an export version sold to Argentina in 1938 and donated by the Government of Argentina to the U.S. Government for display in the museum in 1970. *It was restored by the 96th Maintenance Squadron (Mobile), Air Force Reserve, at Kelly Air Force Base, Texas, in 1973-1976. [12]_

Martin B-10 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Thank you Argentina!!!*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 28, 2008)

*YOU ARE WELCOME*. 8) 

A neat pre-war design the Martin Bomber, a bit unpowered but aceptable for its time.

*Chance-Vought F4U-5 Corsair *

Type: Fighter-bomber

Engine: 1 x Pratt Whitney R-2800-32W Double Wasp de 2.300 HP

Speed: 711 km/h


20 bought in 1950


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 30, 2008)

*Grumman "Duck"*

Type: observation and maritime patrol biplane.

Engine: 1 Wright Cyclone 785 hp.

Wingspan 13 m. Lenght 11 m.

Crew: 3 

Armament: 2 fixed Brownings 7,62mm, one Madsen flexible 7,65 mm, 150 kg bombs.

Speed: 240 km , Endurance 4 hours at 180 km/h.

15 delivered in 1937/38/39.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 1, 2008)

Onboard the heavy Cruiser 25 de mayo.







*Vought F4U-5N 5NL Corsair.*

Type; Night fighter/ All weather fighter bomber.

Engine: 18 cilinders double row R-2800 2300 hp.

Speed: 685 km/h

Armament: 4 hispano 20mm, plus 1814 kg of bombs, rockets,etc.

8 or 12 ( sources differ a little) bought in 1951 for the aircraft carrier ARA Independencia. The first with AI radar in the navy.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 1, 2008)

Love the anchors. Man would that make a great model basis.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 1, 2008)

Kinda odd they only bought 12. While I realize the Argintine Navy was not big, those Corsairs tended to get used up. And after the war I have to believe they were fairly cheap.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeap, wasnt a big purchase, 20 basic F4U ( you can see that in page 1 ) and 8 to 12 with radar so about 30 in total.


----------



## He-178 (Aug 1, 2008)

what a nice aircraft


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2008)

...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 3, 2008)

The other "Corsair"

* VOUGHT CORSAIR V-65-F*

Type: two seat fighter and light bomber

Engine: Pratt Withney Hornet 630 hp

Wingspan: 11,5 lenght : 8 m

Speed: 300 km/h

Armament: 3 fixed Browing 7,62mm, one flexible Madsen 7,62mm, 200 kg bombs.

14 adquired in 1932/33.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 3, 2008)

Floatplane variant:

- In Campo de Mayo (BA)

- In the River Plata

- In the lake Nahuel Huapi ( province of Rio Negro, Patagonia)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 6, 2008)

*Fokker Super Universal:*

Type: transport and liason

Engine Pratt Withney Hornet: 525 hp

Speed: 210 km

Procured; 2 in 1932












*Consolidated Fleetster M-17*

Type: transport monoplane

Engine Pratt withney Hornet 600 hp

Winspan: 14,3 m

Speeed: 288 km/h

Procured : 2 in 1932


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 21, 2008)

*North American AT-6 Texan.*

Type: Trainer and light attack

Crew: 2

Engine: 1 x Pratt Withney R-1340 AN-1 9 cilinders 550 HP 

Speed: 300 km/h.

Armament. 2 fixed Brownings 7,62mm, 200 kg practice bombs or rockets.

Number Procured: 152 between 1945 and 1955.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 25, 2008)

A nice find. The arrow marked sailor next to this AT-6 is *my father*.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 25, 2008)

!!!Muy excelente!!!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you, One more of the old man next to the navy Texans ( well...he wasnt so old at that time) 4th from the left.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 27, 2008)

*Vought V-142:*

Type: Divebomber.

Crew: 2

Engine: 1 x Pratt Withney Twin Wasp 750 HP.

Speed: 325 km/h

Armament: 2 Fixed Brownings 7,62 mm, 2 flexible Madsen 7,65mm. A 227 kg bomb below the fuselage or 4 x 45 kg bombs in wings.

15 purchased in 1937, similar to the U.S navy SBU-2 . The Argentine Navy was so proud of this new type that landed some aircraft in 9 de Julio avenue ( heart of Buenos Aires) and the city docks.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> *Vought V-142:*
> 
> 
> 15 purchased in 1937, similar to the U.S navy SBU-2 . The Argentine Navy was so proud of this new type that landed some aircraft in 9 de Julio avenue ( heart of Buenos Aires) and the city docks.




Hell yes they were. Imagine the top wing gone and you can see the lines of a modern WWII airplane.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 27, 2008)

Yup, the performance and armament remembers me the german Henschel Hs 123, but with a rear gunner.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 3, 2008)

*Consolidated PBY-5 catalina:*

Type: long range patrol and antisubmarine flying boat 

Crew: 5 to 8

Engine 2 x Pratt Whitney R-1830-92 1425 HP 

Speed: 280 km/h

Endurance: 15 hours at 200 km/h

Armament: 3 x 0,5 MG, 2000 kg bombs or deep charges.


20 Catalinas bought in Canada in 1946-47.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 3, 2008)

Over the lakes and mountains of Patagonia.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 28, 2008)

*Martin Mariner PBM-5*

Type: long range patrol and antisubmarine flying boat.

Wingspan: 36 meters Lenght: 26 m Max Weight: 32,000kg

Engine: 2 x 18 cilinders Pratt Whitney R-2800-22 2.000 HP

Speed: 390 km/h

Armament: 8 x Brownings 12,7mm Mg, 4000 pounds of bombs/deep charges.

15 bought in 1950-54.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great info you have posted. The white Corsairs are really sharp looking, and I love the anchors.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you, I am looking for more images of the F4U in argentine service, probably ill be posting on that.

2 more of the Mariners.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 1, 2008)

Great shots Charles.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you very much.

*Grumman F9F-2 Panther * 

Type: Carrierborne Fighter-bomber

Engine: Pratt Whitney J48-P-4 power 2.840 kg

Speed: 980 km/h 

Winspan: 11,6m Weight max: 8842 kg

Armament: 4 Hispano AN-M3 20mm, 1814 kg of bombs or rockets.

26 bought in 1956-58. Several flights near and into the border with Chile due the crisis of 1960. Withdrawn from service in 1968-69.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay now you have posted two of my most favorite airplanes ever. The Martin PBM (I think your quoted speed is a little high unless you are quoting perhaps Vmo and then I think its still high) and the F9F Panther. The Panther is the MOST beautiful post war straight wing jet ever built. She is the penultimate of straight wing piston fighter technology mated with jet vision.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 2, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Okay now you have posted two of my most favorite airplanes ever. The Martin PBM (I think your quoted speed is a little high unless you are quoting perhaps Vmo and then I think its still high) and the F9F Panther. The Panther is the MOST beautiful post war straight wing jet ever built. She is the penultimate of straight wing piston fighter technology mated with jet vision.



Agreed. The Panther is the beauty of all aircraft. Lovely bird.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup, and knowing that was the first jet fighter of the Argie navy is even more beautiful.

In regard of the Mariner I was wrong...here the proper specifications.

PBM-5 Mariner


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 5, 2008)

*Grumman F9F-8T Cougar*

Type: advanced trainer

Speed: 1090 km/h

Armament: 2 Colt MK-12 20 mm 1814kg of ordenance.

Only 3 purchased in 1960 ( 121,122,123) for training Panther pilots.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 15, 2008)

*Grumman S-2B/E.*

Type: antisubmarine patrol.

Engine: 2 x Wright R-1820-82-WA de 1525 HP 

Speed: 440 km/h.

12 adquired in 1965 and 1967.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 9, 2009)

*Lockheed Neptune P2V-5*

Type: antisubmarine and long range maritime patrol

Wingspan: 31,8 m

Enigine: 2 x Wright R-3350-30WA Cyclone 18 cilinders double row radials, 3.250 HP .

Speed: 555 km/h

Range: 4600 km

Armament: 6 x 0,50 machinegun , 5775 kg bombs, mines and rockets.

Number procured: 8 in service from 1958 to 1971.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 9, 2009)

*North American T-28 trojan.*

Type: trainer and Light attack.

Crew: Two 

Wingspan: 12.22 m

Wing area: 24.9 m²

Max takeoff weight: 8,500 lb (10,500 with combat stores) (3,856 kg) 

Powerplant: 1× Wright R-1820-86 Cyclone radial engine, 1,425 hp 

Number procured: 65 between 1959-60, used up to 1972.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 25, 2009)

2 more of the Trojans. with M3 .50 bmg container and Martin pescador ASM missile.


----------

